# NEED IDEAS: Ladder to get in/out of boat from dock



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

My fishing buddy has a hard time getting in/out due to many kneed surgeries and bad hips. Im looking for any ideas to make it easier access for him and it wouldn't hurt me any with my knees. thanks Brian


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not really sure what would help… At first I thought you should have him Use a small step ladder and get in the boat before you launch in the water… And then you can have him get out of the boat up in the parking lot… But when you think about it… No matter what you do, he's using the same range of motion with his knees and hips wherever he gets on or off the boat… Whether it's the parking lot, or on the dock. I guess you could try a small step ladder and see if it helps him


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bhartman said:


> My fishing buddy has a hard time getting in/out due to many kneed surgeries and bad hips. Im looking for any ideas to make it easier access for him and it wouldn't hurt me any with my knees. thanks Brian


I have the same problem due to back surgery. I sit on the dock and put my legs in the boat and my buddy helps me balance. I do the same to get out, sit on dock and he helps me into a standing position. This only works if the gunwale is even with or below the dock. I also use a high step stool to get in and out in the parking lot. It is a three step with a front rail that i can grab onto which allows me to stabilize myself. Call me if you want to discuss further as I am an "expert" on this in and out routine.  Send your phone number if you want to discuss further.
Regards, Ron


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

My pontoon boat is extremely easy to get in and out of. Also very easy to load.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do what 9left suggests for my dad. Bring a larger step ladder and he gets in before I launch. A little easier in the lot and no pressure on him to feel rushed at the docks. 
The suggestion about the pontoon may seem extreme but if you have bad knees yourself getting a different boat that is easier for everyone may be the best choice in the long run and may find yourself using it more. I switched boats this year and one reason was because the bass boat style was really hard for my dad when he fished with me getting around, now have an open layout and much easier for him, no more getting up and down all the time that was a challenge for him everytime I wanted to make a run down the lake.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess the downside of a pontoon and limited mobility is if you have to load and unload equipment while pontoon is in the driveway or garage.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Getting old ain't all it's cracked up to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Getting old sucks.....but it beats the alternative


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> I guess the downside of a pontoon and limited mobility is if you have to load and unload equipment while pontoon is in the driveway or garage.


There's plenty of downside to a pontoon...just depends on what you want I guess...accessability at the dock would certainly be one of the benefits...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> I'm not really sure what would help… At first I thought you should have him Use a small step ladder and get in the boat before you launch in the water… And then you can have him get out of the boat up in the parking lot… But when you think about it… No matter what you do, he's using the same range of motion with his knees and hips wherever he gets on or off the boat… Whether it's the parking lot, or on the dock. I guess you could try a small step ladder and see if it helps him


I used to always ride in the boat from the ramp to the lot but someonce told me once that it wasn't allowed?..can anyone clarify that?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> There's plenty of downside to a pontoon...just depends on what you want I guess...accessability at the dock would certainly be one of the benefits...


If you read my post, I was referring to “downside with pontoons and limited mobility “ . There are more cons than pros as a fishing boat for most people. That’s why mine stays in the pole barn most the time


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t think there ,s much of a answer ,I,m 74 use my boat hook as a crutch.does help me feel a bit more stable.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Never have any CO's say anything, as long as your setting down while boats moving. Maybe not law but never a question on the western side.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

The only rule I read about launching was the driver of the tow vehicle was the only one allowed in it while launching. I have seen many boats launched with a person in it no problem make sure boat occupant is sitting down.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

I thank you all for your replies many good ideas. I will give the step l will give the step ladder and step stool a try


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I think in a perfect world what you would need would be like an above ground pool ladder. Obviously part of the steps would be inside your boat and the upper portion fixed to the dock. Also would have to be on a private dock. That just seems like the solution to me. But then I thought of a folding step stool. Of course these arent perfect for all body types. Maybe a small solid wood step stool can be rubberized and work?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Will Ezee Steps do the trick? Lots of folks use them or something like the. Even Cabelas has a version of them these days.
https://ezeestep.com/ezeewp/photo-gallery/


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Why not just buy a step stool? 
Stable, has extension to hold onto and folds.
Cheap and easy

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cosco-2-Step-Folding-Steel-Step-Stool-200lbs-Cool-Gray/21591849


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It would surely help if we knew if it was a boat you have to step UP into or a smaller boat you have to step DOWN into. Up you could work with a single step in and a dbl step inside for down. Beats the ol Tuck-n-Roll..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a bad knee too and it ain't pretty watching me get in and out of my boat.
Painful and awkward to say the least. Always fearful of my knee giving out on entry
to the boat and going for a swim....mostly cause i have very expensive hearing aid.

Bass boat fishing as well is hard for me, the up and down. Usually I get in the rear seat and that's where I am the whole day.

A pool ladder sounds like a good idea!!


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

TClark said:


> I have a bad knee too and it ain't pretty watching me get in and out of my boat.
> Painful and awkward to say the least. Always fearful of my knee giving out on entry
> to the boat and going for a swim....mostly cause i have very expensive hearing aid.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------

